# Attorney Generals cast doubt on Utahs public land lawsuit



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=41681435&nid=148&title=attorneys-general-cast-doubt-on-utah-land-push

But the general public already knew that right? Yet our republican representatives gladly wasted $2 million of our tax dollars and are considering $14 million, when everyone is saying they have no chance. November is all I have to say, choose wisely.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

In Utah if Lucifer was running for office he would win if he had an R by his name.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I grew up in the East. Having lived in the East and the West, I can say that I am grateful for all of the Federal land in the West. 

If the Federal land got transferred to Utah, we would lose the wilderness we have now. Utah wouldn't stop until every acre was developed.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

ssssnake529 said:


> I grew up in the East. Having lived in the East and the West, I can say that I am grateful for all of the Federal land in the West.
> 
> If the Federal land got transferred to Utah, we would lose the wilderness we have now. Utah wouldn't stop until every acre was developed.


I have also noticed that as soon as the states grab land from the Feds the first thing the states do it make hunting illegal.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

ZEKESMAN said:


> In Utah if Lucifer was running for office he would win if he had an R by his name.


As Hawaii is the most Democrat state, Utah is the most GOP.

This is sometimes a good thing or a bad thing.

With the current Trump-Romney spat, the GOP's are conflicted this year however.

I would say that when T insulted R, T lost the entire state of Utah -- not a very bright thing to do from a political or electoral college point of view.

Romney is like a god in Utah particularly after the 2002 winter Olympics in SLC. Even if you do not like something about Romney, you must respect his power of his appeal here.


----------

